# Air pump with Angel Fish & Cory Catfish?



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

So today while at Walmart I picked up a Whisper Air Pump for 10-30gallon tanks and was wondering if this would be ok to place in a 30 gallon tank with a mated pair of Angelfish and Cories? I'm not quite sure if I'll do a wall of bubbles or what I'll do with it. Just an idea. 

Thanks,


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

cories have a labrynth organ like bettas, meaning they dont need their water aerated, so they dont need it. The angelfish might though


----------



## cdouglas93 (Jan 8, 2013)

I figured Bettas wouldn't be I wasn't sure if it would be a waste to put it in my 30 gallon with my angelfish and cories.


----------

